# [hors gentoo...]Installation mediacenter SFR sous gentoo

## BENJI

J'ai une neuf box et je viens d'essayer d'installer le mediacenter.

La hotline est incapable de m'expliquer d'où vient mon pb alors à tout hasard peut-être que certain d'entre vous ont la même box et ça fonctionne.

L'installation du mediacenter ne pose pas de problème. Depuis la télé je parviens à naviguer dans les répertoires de partage. Le problème survient pour lire une vidéo j'ai un écran noir et un message "Echec de la lecture" sur la TV.

A priori donc la connexion fonctionne mais on dirait que c'est au niveau du streaming qu'il y a un problème.

Peut-être un "use" qui me manque dans la compilation de apache ou de Php mais je ne suis pas un expert alors je pose la question.

Tout le code est dispo dans l'archive. Pouvez-vous m'aider.Last edited by BENJI on Thu Oct 08, 2009 12:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

si ce media center est du DLNA tu peux tenter de le remplacer par net-misc/mediatomb  (MediaTomb is an open source UPnP MediaServer) ou autre...

le DLNA c'est ce qui marche avec la ps3, les TV sony, la freebox et autre device capable de lire des photo de la music et des vidéos via le réseau...

----------

## BENJI

C'est une idée mais je repart de zéro sans garantie que ça marche alors que là je suis tout prêt du but. Je sais que ça marche mais je ne sais ce qui me manque.

Le principe de ce  médiacenter c'est qu'il tourne sous apache et qu'il faut faire une liaison entre le port 26180 appelé par la TVBox et le site médiacenter.

Le perl n'est à ma connaissance utilisé que pour générer les répertoires de partage par une interface web.

J'ai l'exemple d'une personne qui a réussi à l'installer sur un WD MyBook World edition avec perl php et lighttpd (à vrai dire c'est ce que j'essaye de faire aussi) et pour bien comprendre je me suis dis que j'allais déjà l'installer sur ma gentoo.

Le port 26180 est peut-être fermé ? Mais je ne crois pas avoir installé un firewall sur ma gentoo deplus j'arrive depuis la télé à naviguer dans les répertoires partagés c'est donc que ce partage fonctionne bien ! De plus en local j'accède sans problème au server par l'interace web.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

c'est peut-être bête mais bon... ce n'est tout de même pas un problème de droits/permissions ? sur les fichiers que tu tentes de lire...

----------

## BENJI

C'est une idée. Mais comme je ne sais pas ce qu'il doit y avoir comme droit...

En regardant cependant le code php (celui du streamer je crois) il y a un appel sur le 8080 également et dans mon cas il me semble que sur mon PC le webserver de freevo est sur ce port également. Il y a une réglèe de routage dans la box pour quel le renvoi sur l'IP de mon PC du coup c'est peut-être ça qui met la grouille. Je la désactive ce soir en rentrant et je vois si ça fonctionne.

----------

## BENJI

Voici les droits sur les fichiers :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ ls -l /home/ben/mediacenter/httpd/

total 44

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ben ben  242 Nov  5  2007 bb.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 ben ben 1792 Oct  9 07:37 httpd.conf

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ben ben 1701 Nov 27  2007 httpd.conf.template-linux

-rw-r--r-- 1 ben ben    5 Oct  9 07:37 httpd.pid

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ben ben  781 Nov  5  2007 index.html

drwxr-xr-x 3 ben ben 4096 Nov  7  2007 interface

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ben ben 4793 Nov  5  2007 mclogo.png

drwxr-xr-x 2 ben ben 4096 Dec  5  2007 mp9ctl

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ben ben  830 Nov  5  2007 style.css

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ben ben  865 Nov  5  2007 tab.png
```

et le contenu de httpserver.conf

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ less /home/ben/mediacenter/data/httpserver.conf

Listen 192.168.1.10:26180

User ben

Group ben
```

le http.conf

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ cat /home/ben/mediacenter/httpd/httpd.conf

# Mediacenter http server configuration for Linux & Apache 2+

#

# General settings

Listen 127.0.0.1:26180

Include ../data/httpserver.conf

# Modules

<IfModule !env_module>

    LoadModule env_module         /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_env.so

</IfModule>

<IfModule !mime_magic_module>

    LoadModule mime_magic_module  /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mime_magic.so

</IfModule>

<IfModule !mime_module>

    LoadModule mime_module        /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mime.so

</IfModule>

<IfModule !dir_module>

    LoadModule dir_module         /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dir.so

</IfModule>

<IfModule !alias_module>

    LoadModule alias_module       /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so

</IfModule>

<IfModule !authz_host_module>

    LoadModule authz_host_module  /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_host.so

</IfModule>

<IfModule !log_config_module>

    LoadModule log_config_module        /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_log_config.so

</IfModule>

LoadModule php5_module        /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so

# Process settings

PidFile httpd.pid

LockFile httpd.lock

MinSpareServers 1

MaxSpareServers 5

StartServers 1

MaxClients 150

MaxRequestsPerChild 20000

Timeout 1800

KeepAlive On

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

KeepAliveTimeout 15

# Log

TransferLog ../data/access.log

ErrorLog ../data/error.log

LogLevel error

# Configuration file location

SetEnv ConfigFile ../../data/shares.conf

SetEnv OSType linux

# Types MIME

TypesConfig /etc/mime.types

DefaultType application/octet-stream

# Directory settings

DirectoryIndex index.html index.php

# Support PHP MP9Ctl

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

# Security

<Directory />

    Order Allow,Deny

    Allow from 172.16.255.252/30

    Allow from 192.168.1.2

    Allow from 127.0.0.1

</Directory>

# Shares configuration file

Include ../data/httpshares.conf
```

et les use de apache et php

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.11-r2  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 5,171 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 5,171 kB

ataualpa ben # emerge -pv php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.10  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt gd gdbm iconv ipv6 mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session simplexml spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip" 8,614 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 8,614 kB
```

----------

## brubru

Salut.

J'ai fait tourné le mediacenter de n9uf une ou deux fois (j'avais même utilisé lighttpd plutôt que apache).

Est-ce que le problème de lecture ne vient pas du format de la video que tu cherche à lire ?

Par exemple peux-tu lire un format divx banal ? ou lire des MP3/Photos (me souvient plus si le mediacenteur le fait)

Si je me rappelle bien, le mediacenter (la box relié à la télé) scanne le réseau local à la recherche d'un server http sur un port particulier.

Sur le PC en question, c'est un serveur apache avec une interface en php qui gère l'énumération des fichiers partagés (un script pour perl pour la configuration). Après le médiacenteur fait un GET pour récupérer la video (streaming par HTTP) et la décoder.

Il faudrait regarder les logs d'apache pour voir si il y a des erreurs (../data/access.log et ../data/error.log)

Tu peux aussi voir avec tcpdump/wireshark.

En regardant le code de l'interface en PHP, j'avais cru conprendre que quand le mediacenter ne connais pas le format de la vidéo, il y a une option pour piloter VLC en mode esclave et faire le transcodage à la volée; par contre c'était désactivé dans le code  :Sad: . Là on aurait du vrai streaming.

Bruno

----------

